# Shores of Maine!



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

September 17-24 Striper, and Bluefish Mayhem! 

We arrived out on the Maine coast on Saturday evening, and fished the following Sunday. We keyed mainly on the out going tide so that the stripers would be keying on the mouths of the coastal streams, river, and marshes. Sunday - Friday was constant striper action, but the breeching sturgeons kept it interesting. We fished rocky areas bluffs, and sand flats! We fished hard about 400 casts Double-Haul twice a-day, and walked 1-3 miles an outing! One of my great ole friends hit an 800# moose with his car, and he is fine lucky! There was one great pig striper taken about a 33-36 striper, no huge blues taken. I had a nice 30 blue on that decided to go Dorado on me, and break (cut) me off. The mornings where 60 degrees, and the days avg were 75 with a hot 85 on Friday! Hurricane Ophelia did not mess our trip up! Whew if anyone is toying with the idea of salt-water fly-fishing I say you need to go. I was blessed with having local friends in that area of Maine. I have been sworn to secrecy so enjoy the pics!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow what great pictures. Makes me want to go to Maine more than ever! I will someday. Did you catch that lobster on the fly rod?


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Truly one of the best vacations i ever took was last years trip to maine. waking up before dawn to fish for stripers in the surf truly was amazing. those fish fight sooooo hard in the waves, you'd think you had a 20lb fish on only to realize it was a 20 incher!!! beautiful drive up there too.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..was caught in a tidal pool at low tide!


----------



## bigwoody (Aug 30, 2005)

Steelheader
I hear ya when you say hit the salt, I just returned from SW Florida. It seems that your success was way better than mine, I was targeting Snook and never got any to take. Lots a snapper. The whole flats fishing experience was an entire blast, fishing and meeting locals, what could be better. It seems that you had it good with an insider, I wish I had the same. I will have to do more homework in the future. See ya on the Steelhead streams!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

... the few friends up there I have been in contact with for about 4-5 years and finally we met face to face for the first time ever!


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

is that the sandy beach area of acadia np? i lived just nw of bangor for about 3 yrs, great place to visit, but after having to get up at 6am to shovel 3 ft of snow off the roof i was ready for good old flat land ohio lol. what a place though, post card pictures waiting to happen around every corner. nice fish to. did you eat the lobsta?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..all of our fishing was south of Portland! No bottom feeding eating .. lol ...


----------

